# badger problem



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello there!

my friend has a problem...it is a badger called bobby.

shes totally petrified of him! he keeps digging holes in her garden, destroying plants and stealing things. like today, her garden glove.

i find it very amusing but shes really suffering now. has anyone got any suggestions on how to deter bobby??

many thanks in advance, Amy.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I believe badgers have a very strict pattern to their territory and are very hard to deter even digging through fences to get to their patch. She should be honoured to have a visiting badger, I would be delighted. Maybe if she starts feeding him he will become less of a nuisance.


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

sorry, but badgers are a protected species. look at this.
The main legislation protecting badgers in England and Wales is the Protection of Badgers Act 1992 (the 1992 Act). Under the 1992 Act it is an offence to interfere with a badger sett by:
• damaging a sett or any part thereof;
• destroying a sett;
• obstructing access to a sett;
• causing a dog to enter a sett; and
• disturbing a badger while occupying a sett.
The 1992 Act defines a badger sett as: “any structure or place which displays signs indicating current use by a badger”.

long story short, its his garden now! i am jealous of you though, badgers are awesome!


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

badgers scare me.. ive got one living in my garden to 
everytime i go out to the bug shed at night its stood there making weird noises.
:gasp:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

beckyl92 said:


> badgers scare me.. ive got one living in my garden to
> everytime i go out to the bug shed at night its stood there making weird noises.
> :gasp:


Are you sure it's not the neighbour's husband?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grond said:


> Are you sure it's not the neighbour's husband?


LOLOL im sorry that really did make me laugh :lol2:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I would love it if a badger visited my garden 

Such beautiful creatures : victory:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

just make sure she doesnt approch it, badgers can actualy be incredibly agressive and if it felt threatened im sure wouldnt mind taking a chunk out of her leg :gasp:
stu


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

nasty bitey smelly things full of TB


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

kettykev said:


> nasty bitey smelly things full of TB


And the badgers can be a bit mangy as well!


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

scary badgers badgers2 - Weebl's Stuff


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

kettykev said:


> nasty bitey smelly things full of TB


Very mature comment :roll:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

id be chuffed to bits if one was in my garden badges are awsome


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> id be chuffed to bits if one was in my garden badges are awsome


I know! I'd be changing my garden to suit the badgers!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Grond said:


> I know! I'd be changing my garden to suit the badgers!


Same here there one of my fav animals i was talking to my missus today about owning one lol wish it was possible. now honey badgers there something to be scared of!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> Same here there one of my fav animals i was talking to my missus today about owning one lol wish it was possible. now honey badgers there something to be scared of!


Yep, honey badgers are the psychotic version!

There's plenty of badgers around here, but not in my garden unfortunately!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

She should feel very lucky! I'd love it if they was in my garden!


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

lizard queen said:


> sorry, but badgers are a protected species. look at this.
> The main legislation protecting badgers in England and Wales is the Protection of Badgers Act 1992 (the 1992 Act). Under the 1992 Act it is an offence to interfere with a badger sett by:
> • damaging a sett or any part thereof;
> • destroying a sett;
> ...


Its actually not his garden. From the sound of things the holes are not setts or day nests, merely snuffle holes as he forages.

To this end, unless the sett itself is in the garden, then fencing can be improved in an attempt to keep it out. 

Although why you wouldn't be pleased to have a badger visiting is beyond me.


----------



## Merifield (Aug 5, 2009)

Badgers cause a lot of damage to a garden and as already said they can
be really aggressive.
A friend of mine (who loathes all animals except himself) had a really bad 
badger problem. They took up all his new lawn and crapped everywhere.
He threatened to lace peanuts with slug bait until I pointed out that it was
(a) illegal and (b) I would report him.
What I did suggest was human urine... He collected his own and sprayed it
around the holes under his fences where they dug in for a few weeks.
They've not been back since.

Personally I would just put peanuts down each night or peanut butter sandwiches. Lovely animals but I can understand the problem if you have small kids who need to play out in the garden... their poo is rank ( the badger's not the kid's) lol!
Donna


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeh, that works with foxes too. Urine marking sends a very specific territorial message!!!


----------

